# Looking for Lush Type fragrance oils



## neidenn

Hi.  My name is Neisha and I'm new to soap making.  I was wondering where I could find fragrance oil duplicates or similar for cold process soaps in the Lush type fragrances.  I'm specifically looking for the Karma fragrance.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## pepperi27

Hi there and welcome. If you look above there is a link for fragrance oil finder which is a terrific resource in finding any type of fragrance. Here is the link as well.

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com


----------



## Deda

Day Star has the best Lush Dupes.


----------



## neidenn

*Thanks*

Thank you both so much for the links and suggestions.  I'm going to look into it now.


----------



## carebear

Scent Works has Instant Karma which is my favorite Lush Dupe.

Daystar has a whole gang of Lush dupes.

From either suppler - Karma is really expensive.


----------



## Guest

Why is it the great ones cost the most , but you do get what you pay for most times.


----------



## ChrissyB

I love love love Alkamar.
I love it so much I haven't soaped it yet in case it fades and then I haven't got it to smell anymore.


----------



## honor435

www.scentforum.com also good place to find oils and their rating and comments.


----------



## Deda

EvilEnablers, every one of you!

I was low on liquid crack (Rockstar) from DayStar so I also got 16oz bottles of Kazi Kazi (Karma), and Toffee Crunch (Honey I Washed the Kids).

I can't wait til the mail gets here!


----------



## shiney19

*Looking for Lush Karma oil supplier in the UK*

Hi

I'm totally new to soap making.

I've read the above posts  but all the Suppliers seem to be in the US.  Does anyone know of a UK Supplier please where I can purchase Lush Karma copy oil from as I will get strung by tax purchasing items outside the UK


Thanks


----------



## Faru

Hi,

Im from UK. Try sensory Perfection
http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/stor ... Thumbs=100

These are however all US grade FO so you will not be able to sell without the EU Allergens certificate

She has some FO in the UK version they are mostly Jo Malone Type under the ESP pic

http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/stor ... Thumbs=100


Also try Scent Perfique for FO

http://www.scentperfique.co.uk/shop.asp ... nce%20Oils

They both are good sites for fragrance oils.


----------



## shiney19

*thanksgiving*

hi 

thanks for the info.  I am not making to sell so I won't need Crete

take care

pam


----------



## melstan775

This is an old thread but I thought I would bump it for an update.  I couldn't find the Lush dupes on Day Star. Does anyone know what they called?  Or whereI can find Karma, Rockstar, and Honey I Washed the Kids?


----------



## kharmon320

They are listed under the Collection, but it doesn't specify that all of them are actually Lush Dupes.  There's a list around somewhere, I'll see if I can find it and link it.  Didn't attach the link, but here's a list.

Here's a post from another forum with the cheat sheet (ETA: I didn't create this list)  
THE CHEAT SHEET FOR 

"THE COLLECTION"

At Last (compare to Alkmaar)

Aussie Sunset (compare to Uluru)

Blue Bubblegum Crush (compare to Candy Fluff)

Citrus Flurries (compare to Champagne Snow Showers)

Coco Loco Mama (compare to Floating Island)

Fluffy Almond Icing (compare to Snowcakes)

Frosty Musk (compare to Ice Blue)

Intoxication (compare to Bathos)

Intrigue (compare to Elixir)

Invigoration (compare to Avobath)

Jasmine-Honey (compare to Flying Fox) personal favorite!

Kazi-Kazi (compare to Karma)

Liquid Crack (compare to Rock Star)

Overzealous (compare to Trichomania)

Rain Forest (compare to Jungle)

Sheer Madness (compare to Fever)

Swimm Nekkid (compare to Skinny Dip)

Toffee-Sugar Crunch (compare to Honey I Washed the Kids) Yum! Most delicious!

Vanilla Rock n Roll (compare to American Cream)

Vanilla Sugar Dusk (compare to Snow Fairy)

HTH!


----------



## melstan775

Thank you!


----------



## VanessaP

melstan775 said:


> This is an old thread but I thought I would bump it for an update.  I couldn't find the Lush dupes on Day Star. Does anyone know what they called?  Or whereI can find Karma, Rockstar, and Honey I Washed the Kids?



Now, if you don't want to pay the high prices for DayStar's FOs, plus I take exception to my question on their company run FB page not being answered for a month, but that's beside the point, NG also carries dupes of the three you are after.

Kismet = Karma

Rockin The Stars = Rock Star (their list of dupes in pdf format also claims Tooth Fairy Taffy is a Rock Star dupe, but doesn't say it on that page)

Honey Bunny = Honey I Washed the Kids

Most people I've seen that have used them say that Kismet is pretty spot on. Mixed reviews on the others, but of course, noses are all different so one may smell perfect to one and nowhere close to another.


----------



## melstan775

Thanks Vanessa, even better!


----------



## kharmon320

I do plan to try the NG Honey Bunny.  I have used Daystar's Toffee Sugar Crunch.  It soaped easily, smells delicious when soaped, but then changes.  It's still a great scent in the shower, but it turns into a sweet, powdery fragrance.  Again, I still like it a lot, but want something that's a bit stronger.  It reminds me of a scent you would use on a sweet smelling 2-4 yr old, but I've had many adults love the scent, it's just light.

Can't help with the others.


----------



## HandmadeinFlorida

Deda said:


> EvilEnablers, every one of you!
> 
> I was low on liquid crack (Rockstar) from DayStar so I also got 16oz bottles of Kazi Kazi (Karma), and Toffee Crunch (Honey I Washed the Kids).
> 
> I can't wait til the mail gets here!



Ohhhhh I second that!!!


----------



## doriettefarm

Has anyone tried the Lush dupes from http://www.fragrancebuddy.com?

They have Skinny Dip which is one of my all time Lush favorites!


----------



## Aline

*Scent Forum*



honor435 said:


> www.scentforum.com also good place to find oils and their rating and comments.



Is the Scent Forum still up and running? There is no way to join from the home page....


----------



## Reveremike

I find awesome scents at GREAT prices at , BULKAPOTHERCARY .COM. Check them out.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

What is the best supplier for essential oils in the UK? Anyone know please, thank you x


----------



## Saponista

Freshskin are a good uk supplier, they have an ebay store and their own website, I find their prices cheap. 

http://www.tradeessentialoils.co.uk are good too, but you have to spend over £50.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Thank you! I will look it up x


----------



## KristaY

I'm a serious Lush scent fan, but products, not so much. So I'm happy to hear about Day Star and Scent Works and will definitely check them out.

 Just to throw this out there - BB has a Karma dupe called, haha, Karma. It's a nice scent but not even close to Lush's Karma. Very heavy on the patchouli, orange almost non existent. I added extra 10x orange and got closer but still not there. On the plus side it's mostly EO's for those that prefer EO's to FO's but they never should have called it Karma. If you're looking for the Lush scent, don't try this one. If you want a nice patchouli blend without comparing it to Lush, it's good.


----------



## jules92207

I have only soaped with Daystar's dupes so far, I tried Toffee Sugar Crunch (Honey I Washed the Kids) and the Rockstar dupe (Liquid Crack I think). I really don't like the Rockstar dupe, its a funky scent to me (but it did rice and act up a bit so that may be part of the problem), but the Toffee Sugar Crunch smells so close, I think I like it even better than Lush's Honey I Washed the Kids actually.


----------



## tootsmitch

Hello Everyone! I am looking for good, strong, long lasting Lush fragrance oil dupes. I would like to locate Rose Jam, Cardamom Coffee, I’m Home and Pansy, if possible. Thank you, in advance, for your help!


----------



## amd

@tootsmitch you may have better results if you start your own thread in the shopping recommendations forum.

That said, I have some lush dupes from Nurture Soap.








						Search: 38 results found for "lush*"
					

Soap making supplies. Colorants, dyes, micas, pigments, natural colors, base oils, lye, molds, cutters, fragrance oils, melt and pour bases, soap making kits and equipment.




					nurturesoap.com


----------

